# Begonias: Basic Care Sheet



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, kids: because we all seem to dig begonias, Judy asked me to do a begonia care sheet. So here goes, adapted from three of my other posts:

Begonias (Begoniaceae) are conventionally grouped into eight horticultural categories:

1) semperflorens hort.
2) shrub (polloiensis, bipinnatifida, luxurians, 'Tiny Gem')
3) cane (including Angel Wings like 'Tom Ment')
4) thick-stemmed (single thick cane)
5) rhizomatous (bowerae, luzonensis, rajah, 'Erythrophylla,' prismatocarpa, 'Buttercup'and other West African yellow-flowered)
6) Rex hort. (which are, botanically, rhizomatous)
7) trailing/scandent (eleagnifolia, polygonioides, thelmae)
8) tuberous (Riegers, Non-stops, boliviensis 'Bonfire,' dregei, grandis)

Again, these are horticultural categories, not phylogenetic relationships. The Dragon Wings, for example, are a cross between a semp and a cane; "Withlacoochee' is thelmae (trailing) X peruviana (shrub); 'Manaus' is thelmae X soli-mutata (shrub).

Growing Tips:

1) Begonias have shallow root systems and need a substrate that breathes. They like leaf litter, and will not do well in a soggy substrate. For many rhizomatous varieties (conchifolia, luzonensis) and opportunistic epiphytes (eleagnifolia) get em up off the ground. "False plant" them in a planter or coco hut in a loose mix on top of the substrate. if you don't like the way it looks, hide it with cork. Like DendroDave, I am a big proponent of hiding (raised) pots. I use clay or net pots as they breathe. (I find this works well for many facultative epiphytes and/or lithophytes, like many peperomias and epiphytic gesneriads.) Keep in mind that many terrarium begonias naturally grow on tree trunks or moss-covered limestone!

2) Begonias do not like water sitting on their leaves, but they also do not like stagnant air. A leaf touching glass in a wet tank will rot. This can be tricky, because many "terrarium" begonias need high humidity and do not like stifling heat. What to do? Do not mist directly, and do not plant in areas directly under misters!

3) Propagation (with thanks to the Rizman):

--trailing: tip or short stem cutting;
--cane, shrub--tip or short stem cutting;
--rhizo/Rex: will root from a leaf with a short piece of attached petiole. If you root a piece of rhizome, it will need high humidity; only leave a few leaves. You can stabilize the rhizome with a paper clip or toothpicks to brace it (do not stab it!).

Cuttings should be covered until you see new growth.
--For the house: gradually harden plant off;
--For a tank: Plant before it gets too big, as younger plants acclimate easier. I have a few Beg 'Buttercup' started from leaves, and I cannot just place a "finished" plant into a tank; it will rot within a week. Why? Because its root system cannot adjust quickly enough to the tank substrate. These guys are not fittonias or pileas! It is far easier to plant the youngest/smallest plant possible, these will acclimate better. But a rooted leaf that has sprung 2-3 new leaves usually works. 

*23 good terrarium/vivarium plants:*

Neotropical:
bowerae and its cultivars (Lil darling)
conchifolia (grow off the ground)
soli mutata
listada (needs room, compact shrub)
'Manaus'
'Withlacoochee' (I like thelmae hybrids better than thelmae itself)
herbacea (epiphyte)
depauperata (epiphyte)
'Bebe' (best grown mounted)

Africa:
prismatocarpa
'Buttercup'
quadrilata nimbaensis
squamulosa (epiphyte)
eleagnifolia
polygonioides (epiphyte)

Asia:
coriacea
luzonensis
rajah
versicolor
hatacoa (puts on some size)
u074
bipinnatifida
polliensis ("incisa")

But, if you even think about a rex--just don't--they are simply not good plants for terraria

References:
Tebbitt, Mark. _Begonias_. Most comprehensive current book on the topic.
Kiew, Ruth. _Begonias of Peninsular Malaysia_. #@&& ! mouth-watering and very informative. 
Thompson, Mildred and Edward Thompson. _Begonias: The Complete Reference Guide_. A coffee table-sized classic, still very educational. Whole chapter on growing under glass.

International Begonia Database:
http://www.filemakerstudio.com.au/~ibegonias/index.php?-link=Home

Hope this helps.


----------

